# Pamācības >  Paātrinājuma mērīšana 3 fāzu dzinējam

## insdeck

Vēlos veikt paātrinājuma mērījumus 3 fāzu dzinējam, bet nezinu kādas iekārtas izmantot un kā lai izveido slēgumu starp iekārtām. Paātrinājuma mērīšanai laikam nav vienkārša tūļa (instrumenta). Tāpēc vēršos pēc palīdzības šai forumā. Varbūt kāds var ieteikt kādu linku (hipersaiti), kurā būtu aprakstīts, kas tamlīdzīgs (kaut vai jebkāda motora paātrinājuma mērīšana). 
Jau iepriekš paldies.

----------


## karloslv

Paātrinājums ir ātruma atvasinājums. Šajā gadījumā rotācijas (leņķiskā) ātruma atvasinājums. Ātrumu var nomērīt ar enkoderiem (principā - optiski, magnētiski vai kā citādi skaitot apgriezienus laika vienībā). Paātrinājumu var tuvināti rēķināt kā (W2 - W1)/T, kur W1 un W2 ir secīgi ātruma mērījumi, T ir laiks starp tiem.

----------


## Lemings

Vēl jau arī tahoģeneratori pastāv, kas izejā dod apgriezieniem proporcionālu spriegumu. Ja jābūvē no jauna un tāds nemētājas, tad šis variants laikam atkrīt.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=rot ... %93t&meta=

Tā rupji rēķinot - ja apgriezieni no sākuma ir 0 un pēc 5 sekundem 3600rpm ( 60 sekundē), tad var sakt domat, cik līnijās to vienu apgriezienu sadalīt, lai to paatrinajumu ķertu sekundē, 1/10 sekundes, 1/100 sekundes.

----------


## insdeck

Pamēģināšu izmantojot tahometra tūli (mehānisko) kaut kādā pēc iespējas mazākā laika posmā mērīt apgriezienus. Un tad aptuveni noteikt apgriezienus. Bet šis ir tiekai viens eksperimenta gadījums, kad motors vienkārši tiek ieslēgts un sāk strādāt pie noteiktas frekvences (laikam būs 50Hz). Šeit mēģināšu izmērīt (aprēķināt) paātrinājumu no ielēgšanas brīža līdz uzņemtajai motora griešanās frekvencei. 
Vēl ir otrs gadījums kad motors griežas pie noteiktas frekvences un tiek ieslēgts "svārstību režīms", tas ir, tiek samazināts apgriezienu skaits un atkal palielinās līdz maximumam. Un tieši tas laika sprīdis (pātrinājuma mērīšana) līdz maksimālā griešanās ātruma sasniegšanai mani interesē. Tā kā šis laika posms ir ļoti īss diezvai man tahometrs kas ELFA maksā 50 Ls spēs precīzi parādīt apgriezienu skaitu. Bet nu pamēģināšu.
Ja kādam ir vēl kas piebilstams, lūdzu, uzrakstiet. Paldies.

----------


## Raimonds1

Blokshēma varētu būt šāda:
1. Optisks disks ar līnijām, piemēram 1000 uz 1 apgriezienu.
2. Gaismas avots un fotodevējs ( fotodiode, fototranzistors) ar pietiekamu ātrdarbību.
3. Devēja pastiprinātājs un 0 un 1 signālu formētajs - jo ātrāk griežas, jo vairāk signālu laika vienībā.
3. 1/10 vai cita laika stabilizets formētajs, kas nepārtraukti dod 0 un 1 impulsus.
4.  2 skaitītāji, kas secīgi tiek palaisti, kad viens saskaītijis savu 1/10 sekundi impulsus, sāk skaitīt otrs un tā visu laiku.
5. Komparators, kas salīdzina šos 2 skaitlus un iegūst bināru kodu un plus vai mīnus zīmi.
6. Dešifrators, kas pārvērš bināro kodu par skaitli.
7. Atmiņa, kas saglabā pēdējos 10 vai 100 rezultātus.

----------


## karloslv

Nevajag sarežģīt, 3-7 var veikt dators vai mikrokontrolieris.

----------


## Raimonds1

Var ari tās līnijas likt mazāk un ar kvarcotu ģeneratoru un skaitītaju skaitīt, cik katrā starpā sanāk impulsu.

----------


## Vikings

Raimond, ibio, pamosties, tagad ar procesoriem lampu spilgtumu regulē, kādi vēl 155 sērijas skaitītāji, ģeneratori un komparatori.
Opto/Holla sensors pie ass, AVR/PIC/whateva mēra apgrieziena laiku (vai daļas no tā lielākai precizitātei), rāda uz LCD vai sūta kompim. Vienas pēcpusdienas darbs.

----------


## Raimonds1

Neaizmirstam didaktiskos mērķus arī. Citādi atkal lasām - pull up rezistors, cik liels, barošana laikam par švaku, baigi traucē, kur to kondensatoru likt utt.

----------


## karloslv

Cilvēkus, kuri vienmēr mēģina iemācīt kaut ko vairāk nekā viņiem pajautā, parasti neviens īpaši nemīl.

----------


## Raimonds1

Cilvēki, kuri saka tikai to, kas visiem patīk, nokāsa Latvijai perspektīvā miljardus ar savu lēmumu 1995.gadā.
Es domāju, ka tāda mērītāja salikšana arī no atseviškam mikrenēm būtiski uzlobo gan saparšanu, gan montāžas prasmes, gan analogās tehnikas iemaņas.

----------


## Vikings

> Es domāju, ka tāda mērītāja salikšana arī no atseviškam mikrenēm būtiski uzlobo gan saparšanu, gan montāžas prasmes, gan analogās tehnikas iemaņas.


 ...un padara to par milzīgu sarežģītu plati praktiski bez uzlabošanas iespējām. Izprotot darba uzdevumu uz proča to var uztaisīt 10 dažādos veidos pie vienas un tās pašas shēmas.




> Cilvēki, kuri saka tikai to, kas visiem patīk, nokāsa Latvijai perspektīvā miljardus ar savu lēmumu 1995.gadā.


 Nesāksim spamot. Runa ir nevis par to, kas citiem patīk, bet par atbildēm kas tiek dotas uz citu jautājumiem. Šīs diskusija ir par paātrinājuma mērīšanu un šeit [manuprāt] visiem ir pilnīgi vienalga par kaut kādu 95. gadu un didaktiskajiem mērķiem. Tam ir sadaļa "Beztēma".

----------


## Raimonds1

> Es domāju, ka tāda mērītāja salikšana arī no atseviškam mikrenēm būtiski uzlobo gan saparšanu, gan montāžas prasmes, gan analogās tehnikas iemaņas.
> 
> 
>  ...un padara to par milzīgu sarežģītu plati praktiski bez uzlabošanas iespējām. Izprotot darba uzdevumu uz proča to var uztaisīt 10 dažādos veidos pie vienas un tās pašas shēmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jautājuma uzdevējs gan jautāja da jebkadu komentāru viņa problēmai. Loģisko uzdevumu virknes saprašana nu nekadi netraucē, neatkarigi no tā, vai būvē un mikorokontroliera, vai nē.

----------


## Epis

> Blokshēma varētu būt šāda:
> 1. Optisks disks ar līnijām, piemēram 1000 uz 1 apgriezienu.
> 2. Gaismas avots un fotodevējs ( fotodiode, fototranzistors) ar pietiekamu ātrdarbību.
> 3. Devēja pastiprinātājs un 0 un 1 signālu formētajs - jo ātrāk griežas, jo vairāk signālu laika vienībā.
> 3. 1/10 vai cita laika stabilizets formētajs, kas nepārtraukti dod 0 un 1 impulsus.
> 4.  2 skaitītāji, kas secīgi tiek palaisti, kad viens saskaītijis savu 1/10 sekundi impulsus, sāk skaitīt otrs un tā visu laiku.
> 5. Komparators, kas salīdzina šos 2 skaitlus un iegūst bināru kodu un plus vai mīnus zīmi.
> 6. Dešifrators, kas pārvērš bināro kodu par skaitli.
> 7. Atmiņa, kas saglabā pēdējos 10 vai 100 rezultātus.


 Viss te ir pareizi tikai to visu normāli būtu realizēt uz kādas CPLD,fpga nevis ar Diskrētajiem komponentiem, kā vikings teica tad būs iespēja ātri kautko mainīt pielabot, neko nepārlodējot. 
Zināšanas par Loģiku ir ļoti vērtīgas, jo tā ļauj apstrādāt pilnīgi visa veida signālus, datus, vārdsakot visas digitālās elektronikas pamatā ir vienkārša loģika, un procesori ir nākošais līmenis aiz loģikas, jo procis sastāv no loģikas un ir fiksēts loģikas kopums kurš ir taisīts specifisku uzdevumu veikšanai.

Var arī uzreiz taisīt to visu uz kāda mikrokontrolliera, no praktiskās puses tas būs vieglāk izdarāms nekā ar loģiku, jo CPLD nav ADC konvertieru

----------


## Neatkarīgais

man ir labaaka ideja.(un STIPRI vienkarsaka)
paskaamies cik uz motora rakstits max. rpm (piem kadi 4000)
nemam hronometru, reize palaizam laiku un iesledzam motoru
pec dzirdes kad ir sasniegti maz apgriezieni apturam laiku.
piem sanak 4sekunes. tatad paarinajums ir 1000 apgr. / sek. un miers.
vispaar nafig tas kadam jamera visi vajadzigi parametri ir uz motoriem rkastiiti.

----------


## sharps

Neatkariigais un kaa veel vajadziigs. iipashi gadiijuma ja tiek lietots frekvenchnieks.

----------


## Raimonds1

no pāātrinājuma dinamikas var tikt jēgā par mainīgo slodzi - no tā - ar atgriezenisko saiti - par nepieciešamo frekvenci, lai max efektīvi un ekonomiski pāatrinātos.  Gan jau ka autors būvē elektromobīli  ::

----------


## insdeck

> Paātrinājums ir ātruma atvasinājums. Šajā gadījumā rotācijas (leņķiskā) ātruma atvasinājums. Ātrumu var nomērīt ar enkoderiem (principā - optiski, magnētiski vai kā citādi skaitot apgriezienus laika vienībā). Paātrinājumu var tuvināti rēķināt kā (W2 - W1)/T, kur W1 un W2 ir secīgi ātruma mērījumi, T ir laiks starp tiem.


 Izmantojot Lutron tūli (šeit Elfā kaut kur 250 Ls maksā) neizdevās veikt, jo w1 un w2 man no mēraparāta konstanti. Tas ir w1=0 un w2= max apgriezieni. Ir pārāk mazs laika sprīdis lai veiktu vairāk mērījumu, instruments nespēj saglabāt vērtības. Tātad ir sekundes laikā man ir 0 un max apgriezieni. Kas ir pa vidu nespēju noteikt.

----------


## insdeck

> Blokshēma varētu būt šāda:
> 1. Optisks disks ar līnijām, piemēram 1000 uz 1 apgriezienu.
> 2. Gaismas avots un fotodevējs ( fotodiode, fototranzistors) ar pietiekamu ātrdarbību.
> 3. Devēja pastiprinātājs un 0 un 1 signālu formētajs - jo ātrāk griežas, jo vairāk signālu laika vienībā.
> 3. 1/10 vai cita laika stabilizets formētajs, kas nepārtraukti dod 0 un 1 impulsus.
> 4.  2 skaitītāji, kas secīgi tiek palaisti, kad viens saskaītijis savu 1/10 sekundi impulsus, sāk skaitīt otrs un tā visu laiku.
> 5. Komparators, kas salīdzina šos 2 skaitlus un iegūst bināru kodu un plus vai mīnus zīmi.
> 6. Dešifrators, kas pārvērš bināro kodu par skaitli.
> 7. Atmiņa, kas saglabā pēdējos 10 vai 100 rezultātus.


 Pamēģināju ko līdzīgu šai shēmai. 
Ir disks ar caurumiem, fotodiode, signāla pastiprinātājs, nolasīšanas iekārta. Iegūtais rezultāts ir frekvence, kas ir vienāda ar apgriezienu skaitu minūtē. Bet atkal ir problēma ka nespēju noteikt to paātrinājumu tik precīzi cik vēlētos. Iegūstu w1=0 un w2=max apgriezieni.
Īsāk sakot nav man pieejami resursi, lai mērītu pārejas procesus tik īsā laika posmā.

Tagad mēģināšu mērīt strāvas un spriegumus šajā pārējas procesā, kad motors negriežas līdz griežas ar maksimālo vērtību. Paskatīšos oscilogrammas.

----------


## insdeck

> Raimond, ibio, pamosties, tagad ar procesoriem lampu spilgtumu regulē, kādi vēl 155 sērijas skaitītāji, ģeneratori un komparatori.
> Opto/Holla sensors pie ass, AVR/PIC/whateva mēra apgrieziena laiku (vai daļas no tā lielākai precizitātei), rāda uz LCD vai sūta kompim. Vienas pēcpusdienas darbs.


 Diemžēl nav man tādu sensoru, kas tik precīzi mērītu.  Varbūt varētu sīkāk pastāstīt par savu ideju. Varbūt vari aizdot sensoru uz pēcpusdienu. Izklausās ka tev šī problēma kā "semočkas ščolkāt".

----------


## karloslv

> Pamēģināju ko līdzīgu šai shēmai. 
> Ir disks ar caurumiem, fotodiode, signāla pastiprinātājs, nolasīšanas iekārta. Iegūtais rezultāts ir frekvence, kas ir vienāda ar apgriezienu skaitu minūtē. Bet atkal ir problēma ka nespēju noteikt to paātrinājumu tik precīzi cik vēlētos. Iegūstu w1=0 un w2=max apgriezieni.
> Īsāk sakot nav man pieejami resursi, lai mērītu pārejas procesus tik īsā laika posmā.


 Hm, cik caurumu tad Tev uz tā diska īsti ir un cik bieži veici mērījumus (nolasīji skaitu)? Mana ideja jau bija tieši tāda - mērīt apgriezienus, bet nezinu, varbūt Tu pārprati - nekur jau nebija teikts, ka jāmēra veseli apgriezieni. Protams, ka apgrieziens jādala sīkākās daļās. Tas, ko Tu uztaisīji ar fotodiodi jau vien tas pats optiskais enkoderis vien ir. Ja ieskrienas laikā <1s, tad vajadzēs daudz, varbūt kādus pārsimts apgrieziena iedaļu (caurumu). Varbūt var ērti izmantot kādu zobratu, kurš jau ir vienmērīgi sadalīts n daļās.

----------


## insdeck

Izmēgināju tātad divas metodes:
1. ar to Lutron tūli http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=76-598-81 varu nomērīt tik motora vārpstas griešanās max vērtību. Tātad w1=0 un w2=max t=1sek. Nu neder tas man. 
2. Motoram galā pie vārpstas piestiprināts disks (60 caurumi, lai izejā dabūti tiešu apgriezienu skaitu minūtē), tālāk fotodiode, signāla pastiprinātājs un tad nolasu ar precīzu multimetru (modeli neatceros) . Arī varu nomērīt tikai max vērtību. Kā motors uzņem apgrizienus nevaru noteikt. Varu ka teikt, ka nepieciešama sarežģītāka sistēma. Bet sarežģītāku sistēmu veidot vairs nesanāks. 

Teorētiski zinu kādai jābūt līknei, bet praktiski izmērīt nevaru. 
Bet nu neiegūts rezultāts manā gadījumā arī ir rezultāts  ::

----------


## karloslv

Ko īsti nozīmē ar multimetru? Nolasot uz aci? Parasti jau multimetrs uzrāda tikai kādu 1 mērījumu sekundē. Tev šajā gadījumā vajag mērīt daudz biežāk. Principā vajadzētu tā - ar kompi nomērīt intervālus starp fotodiodes nostrādāšanas reizēm. Tad pat varētu atstāt 60 caurumus, citādi gan nesaprotu, priekš kam tieši 60, var taču pārrēķināt... Var ar pavisam vienkāršu metodi - pieslēdz to fotodiodes izeju kompja skaņas ieejai un ieraksti ar parastāko skaņas ieraksta softu tos impulsus. Pēc tam kaut vai ar roku mēri attālumus vai raksti programmu. Tālākais jau ir skaitliskās metodes - kā tuvināti izteikt otro atvasinājumu no diskrētiem mērījumiem (pie tam ar mainīgu laika soli).

----------


## insdeck

> Ko īsti nozīmē ar multimetru? Nolasot uz aci? Parasti jau multimetrs uzrāda tikai kādu 1 mērījumu sekundē. Tev šajā gadījumā vajag mērīt daudz biežāk. Principā vajadzētu tā - ar kompi nomērīt intervālus starp fotodiodes nostrādāšanas reizēm. Tad pat varētu atstāt 60 caurumus, citādi gan nesaprotu, priekš kam tieši 60, var taču pārrēķināt... Var ar pavisam vienkāršu metodi - pieslēdz to fotodiodes izeju kompja skaņas ieejai un ieraksti ar parastāko skaņas ieraksta softu tos impulsus. Pēc tam kaut vai ar roku mēri attālumus vai raksti programmu. Tālākais jau ir skaitliskās metodes - kā tuvināti izteikt otro atvasinājumu no diskrētiem mērījumiem (pie tam ar mainīgu laika soli).


 Ir iespējams ar šo http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=76-235-57 osciloskopu darboties (vai vismaz ļoti līdzīgu). Kompi negribu tā slēgt. Pamēģināšu ar šo osciloskopu paskatīties uz impulsiem: cik tie ir sākuma momentā un jau pēc laika. Šim osciloskopam ir trigger funkcija, cik saprotu ar šo funkciju ir iespējams pie kaut kādas ierosmes sākt mērīšanu, tas ir, tiklīdz motors sāk griezties, osciloskops sāk nolasīt. Ceru ieraudzīt impulsus un tas arī saskaitīt tos attiecīgi. Uzlikšu mazu laiku lai pēc iespējas precīzāk mērītu. Redzēs kas sanāks. 

Jā mērīju ar multimetru, skatoties ar aci un nolasot no tā displeja vērtību. 
Pēc tava padoma vienkāršošu shēmu: motors->disks->fotodiode->osciloskops.
Izlaidīšu to signāla pastiprinātāju. 

Paldies par atbalstu!  ::

----------


## karloslv

Mēģini, bet pats būtiskākais šeit ir - ierakstīt 1 sekundi kādas iekārtas atmiņā, jo "uz aci" taču nepaspēsi sekundes laikā nomērīt n mērījumus.

----------


## Raimonds1

vispār jau ir 2 varianti - sacaurumot to disku un skaitīt , cik pirmaja desmitdaļā sekundes caurumu gar optiku paskrien, cik otrajā desmitdaļā un tad atņemt vienu skaitli no otra
vai
uz diska tikai 1 vai 2 caurumus izurbt un skaitīt milisekundes, kamēr disks griežas pirmo reizi līdz otram optiskajam signālam un otro reizi un tad atņemt vienu skaitli no otra
jebkura gadījumā jādabū tā izmaiņa.
var jau būt, ka katram impulsam var likt katram kādu kondensatoru lādēt un tad caur opampu un milivoltmetru analogi izmērīt to starpību. Jo garāks impulss - lēnāk griežas - jo vairāk uzlādējas.

----------


## Epis

ja gribi lielu izšķirtspēju +- normālu precizitāti tad jātaisa SIn enkderis no tā paša fototranzistora + mikrokontrollieris (AVR) , 
neko labāku ar tādu precizitāti pats no 0 uztaisīt nevar.
Skateis šito topiku kur es pats taisīju savu testa SIn enkoderi.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1427&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=105
Tam enkoderim kods priekš Atmegas8 ir piejams šeit (tas ir cits topiks bet par to pašu lietu, tikai apskata citu tēmu) viewtopic.php?f=26&t=1494

ja vaig kādu Vizuālo paātrinājuma attēlošanu, un grafikus kā motors uzņem ātrumu tad tev jāpievieno mikrenei kā minimums Com ports, (USB FTDI arī der)  lai varētu datus nosūtīt kompim un tad saglabāt un attiecīgi analizēt. vari apskatīties SMD krāsns Topiku es tur risinu šo Vizualizēšanas problēmu ar Visual C#   ::

----------


## insdeck

Nu ta beidzot laikam kaut kādus rezultātus ieguvu.
Mērīšanas principiālāblokshēma:
motors(max1500 apgr/min)->disks(60 punkti)->fotodiode->osciloskops(flukes portable).

No osciloskopa ieguvu signāla impulsus, tas ir, cik reizes fotodiode uztver diska caurumus.
Tālāk eksportēju flukes failu excelī, apstrādāju. Pārnesu uz Matlabu. Un ieguvu.



Matlabā galīgi nevarēju funkciju izdomāt. Palīdzēja * karloslv* . Paldies viņam un polšs no manis. Bet tā arī līdz galam funkciju neizveidoju.  ::  Žēl bet nekas. Kad būs vairāk laika vēl pieķeršos.

Grafikā var redzēt kā motors uzņem apgriezienus - motora paātrinājuma līkne. 
Tas arī bija mans uzdevums- salīdzināt teorētisko un praktisko pāartrinājuma līkni.
Paldies visiem, kas komentēja un palīdzēja.!!!

----------


## karloslv

Smuki sanācis. 

Pastāsti, kāds bija teorētiskais modelis. Principā tur ir otrās kārtas diferenciālvienādojums, un rezultātam ir jābūt līdzīgam tam, kas grafikā (ar rimstošām svārstībām).

----------

